# What is your ultimate comfort meal?



## MissToodles (Oct 15, 2005)

Your fantasy of comforting things. Mine would be homemade mac and cheese with a side of mashed potatos and rice pudding for dessert. The beverage of choice would be Ronnybrook's* chocolate milk. It's the meal every five year old (and some 24 year olds  dream of. A dairy and carb heavy meal.

Ronnybrook is a producer of organic, hormone free milk. It really is quite delicious. http://www.ronnybrook.com/site_new/home_start.html


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 15, 2005)

Mine is southern style chicken and dressing, or chicken and dumplings, or really good mac and cheese. Yep, it's gotta have carbs!


----------



## Obesus (Oct 15, 2005)

It would have to be filled with taters, pasta, feta cheese, rice and savory spices! Kind of an Irish-Italian-Indian soul-food! LOL Hmmmm...all of those cultures begin with the letter "I"...for better or worse, I notice things like that! I am getting out the old electronic world atlas for more food suggestions....poi and sweet potatoes come directly to mind...let us see! LOL


----------



## Deidrababe (Oct 15, 2005)

Grilled Cheese with Tomato and Bacon in it....(about 4 Sandwiches) with Campbell's Tomato Soup.

OR

Macaroni and Cheese - the Baked kind with lots of crumbs on top!

Yummma!

XOXOXO

Deeds


----------



## Cynthia (Oct 15, 2005)

Imagine a bowl of decadent cream of mushroom soup -- with white wine (not a wimpy dash but enough to really taste), heavy cream, and scads of exotic mushrooms. Add a roasted Vidalia onion, a piece of fresh-out-of-the-oven bread, iced herbal tea, and a chilly breeze outside. Nice!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 15, 2005)

Deidrababe said:


> Grilled Cheese with Tomato and Bacon in it....(about 4 Sandwiches) with Campbell's Tomato Soup.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...




I adore Campbell's Tomato Soup! My mom always made it for me as a child and it's still one of my favorites. She'd make a grilled cheese sandwich to go along with it, always with Velveeta. Yumm.. 

I am not too fond of cooking for myself, so I can't think of any comfort food I've cooked. Some of my mom's old standby dishes are still comforting when I visit her: meatloaf (with a sweet layer of ketchup baked with brown sugar on top), baked mac & cheese with tuna (and again, Velveeta), enchilada casserole, hamburger & rice casserole (with an Italian tomato sauce and lots of parmesan cheese), and chicken & broccoli casserole (made with cream of chicken soup, mayo, breadcrumbs, and more parmesan cheese).

Good stuff!


----------



## Deidrababe (Oct 15, 2005)

oh, Isn't cheese the best? Velveeta! Ummmmmmm Yumma!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 15, 2005)

Mine is Spaghetti and meatballs. Ideally my mom's homemade sauce and meatballs - but mine are good too - OR - Pork Roast with Sauerkraut and mashed potatoes. 

Desert - Entennmans Crumb Cake with Ben and Jerry's Chunky Monkey. *YUMMO*

and chocolate milk.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 15, 2005)

...must go..to..Safeway store and stock up on carbs, cheese and soups! LOL This thread is creating unusual levels of hunger, even for me, so I must be a "Comfort-foodee" or something like that and I ran out of instant taters last night..there is a level of desperation in my voice here LOL...this is just a wonderful thread!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh, a FANTASTIC manicotti (my poor mom stopped making them in 1965 lol and it was really the only thing she cooked that was any good) with some nice sourdough rolls and butter (or olive oil since I have high cholesterol now....but comfort food ain't about low cholesterol!), a nice salad with dark greens and other veggies so I don't die, and for dessert a HUGE cheesecake 'n ice cream sundae! Yum, yes, yum.


----------



## jamie (Oct 15, 2005)

I have so many, but the common theme seems to be dairy and bread. Biscuits and gravy win every time. Chicken and dumplings are a close second. If I am working on a project and really stressed out, it is cream cheese on cinnamon graham crackers. Sometimes it is a ham sandwich on white bread with a glass of skim milk. And the best comfort food at all... cupcakes. They are always the perfect cure for whatever ails made need a balm.

I definitely agree with the tomato soup...it rocks. Especially when you are tired and cold.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 15, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Mine is Spaghetti and meatballs.


I agree completely with this. It's a good simple hearty dish. The very best spaghetti and meatballs I have ever eaten was at La Strada in Reno, Nevada. I was in Reno for a seminar last year, and I ate dinner at La Strada twice that week (I could have almost eaten their spaghetti and meatballs for breakfast, lunch and dinner, it was so good).

For dessert: anything chocolate, and plenty of it. Extra points if it gives me a buzz and double vision. A hint of raspberry sauce is a big plus. Roys melting hot chocolate soufflé in Honolulu was to die for, and it's a good thing I wasn't driving.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 15, 2005)

Home-made mac & cheese, with American Cheese slices on top that get all bubbly when it bakes in the oven.

Southern fried chicken.

Dr Pepper - the special kind from Dublin, TX that's made with real sugar.

And a big bowl of Rocky Road, Tin Roof Sundae, or Goo Goo Cluster ice cream. With Cool Whip and Hershey's Syrup on top. With a cherry.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 15, 2005)

...which I mentioned about 75 posts ago somewhere on one of the boards...there is nothing more wonderful than a simple and humble flour tortilla, slapped in the microwave on high for 30 seconds (with a little container of water inside, so it doesn't dry out) and slathered with sweet creamery butter...folded into a mobius kinda' packet shape and devoured....yes, devoured with glee! I can easily slap a dozen of those away!


----------



## jamie (Oct 15, 2005)

flour tortillas are really good filled with cream cheese and some sugar, folded into a little packet and stuck in either the toaster oven or the microwave. sooo delicious.


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 15, 2005)

> there is nothing more wonderful than a simple and humble flour tortilla, slapped in the microwave on high for 30 seconds (with a little container of water inside, so it doesn't dry out)



Oh Timmy, don't ever, ever eat a flour tortilla that way! Take it from a South Texas girl, you'll improve the taste ten-fold by warming it in a dry skillet. Heat it on one side until it puffs then quickly turn so it doesn't burn. Warm the other side about as long as it took the first side to puff. Watch it closely though. There is a fine line between charred and perfect. At one time I heated tortillas in the microwave much to the horror of both of my sister in laws, who are hispanic. They showed me the error of my ways and I have never gone back!

_eta-_ as they cook, stack em up wrapped in a clean dish towel and they stay super soft and warmmmmmm. 

Comfort food for me equals bread or potatoes. I never met a potato I didn't love. And good crusty bread? Food of the Gods! I love a French Baguette with real butter and extra sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 15, 2005)

OK it might be a southern thing, because no one I know ever thinks they will like it until I make it for them. *Cinnamon toast *is the ultimate comfort food in my family. White bread generously spread with butter, a thick layer of white sugar, and lots of cinnamon. Toasted in a hot oven so the butter melts in and the sugar gets crunchy and caramelized. Make a huge pan of it! Perfect for breakfast or with hot tea on cold winter tv nights.


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 16, 2005)

I love a nice big juicy Steak with Garlic Mashed Potatos.
Or Pad Thai with extra Peanut sauce, yummmmmm

My Mom used to make Homemade Pizza... and she also made the
best stuffed shells ever!

I love Kozy Shack Rice Pudding,
and I love making Tapioca Pudding, but the last batch I ate all by myself!

Oh yes, and I love Reese's Peanut Butter Eggs. 


~Allie


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 16, 2005)

Comfort Food: 

The typical "Blue Plate" specials found at any roadside cafe: Hot turkey, Hot Roast Beef, or Hot Hamburger ( with potatoes and gravy ).

Another vote for spaghetti. Meatless with plain Ragu(tm) sauce (traditional).

Another vote for mac and cheese. Homemade sauce using Tillamook(tm) Extra Sharp cheddar.

Shepherd's pie using italian sausage and ground round; campbells vegetarian "alphabet" soup, and freshly boiled and mashed red potatoes.

Another vote for tomato soup, with freshly popped buttered popcorn.  Throw a handful at a time into the soup.


----------



## Delaney (Oct 16, 2005)

Definitely Rice Pudding. A few years ago, I fell down a flight of stairs and broke my leg in 5 places--needed surgery, but had too much swelling, so I had strict orders to have that leg elevated at all times for 3 days. My mom came up and stayed with me to help out. First thing she did--made a big batch of rice pudding. Aren't Moms great?

Another great comfort food for me is chicken pot pie.


----------



## Delaney (Oct 16, 2005)

ConnieLynn said:


> OK it might be a southern thing, because no one I know ever thinks they will like it until I make it for them. *Cinnamon toast *is the ultimate comfort food in my family. White bread generously spread with butter, a thick layer of white sugar, and lots of cinnamon. Toasted in a hot oven so the butter melts in and the sugar gets crunchy and caramelized. Make a huge pan of it! Perfect for breakfast or with hot tea on cold winter tv nights.




No, it's not just a southern thing! I grew up in NJ, and Mom would make this for breakfast now and then. Good stuff!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 16, 2005)

Delaney said:


> No, it's not just a southern thing! I grew up in NJ, and Mom would make this for breakfast now and then. Good stuff!!




Midwesterners eat cinnamon toast too! My mom would make it for me served with hot tea w/milk and sugar. Ours was never baked though. That sounds yummy.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 16, 2005)

Fuzzy said:


> Another vote for tomato soup, with freshly popped buttered popcorn.  Throw a handful at a time into the soup.



Wow! That sounds GREAT!


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 16, 2005)

I noticed the one of the top ten favorites of grilled cheese and tomato soup. I find Campbell's to be too sweet now and in place use Amy's tomato soup. It still has sugar but not that cloyling sweet flavor.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 16, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> I noticed the one of the top ten favorites of grilled cheese and tomato soup. I find Campbell's to be too sweet now and in place use Amy's tomato soup. It still has sugar but not that cloyling sweet flavor.


 
Know why it's so sweet? One of the main ingredients is high fructose corn syrup. I was so disappointed when I read that and haven't been able to enjoy a bowl since (I used to love the stuff). Same thing with Hersey's syrup. Can't do it anymore and I used to always have some around.

Anyway, my favorite comfort food aside from everything served with a traditional Thanksgiving dinner (the absolute best meal ever), would be my homemade chicken noodle soup. Close contenders would be steel cut Irish oatmeal with butter soaked honey oat bran toast from the Breadsmith (sometimes made into cinnamon toast), good old sloppy joes and potato chips, my home made potato salad, and last but certainly not least (probably first, in fact) fresh, warm chocolate chip cookies with a big glass of milk.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 16, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> I noticed the one of the top ten favorites of grilled cheese and tomato soup. I find Campbell's to be too sweet now and in place use Amy's tomato soup. It still has sugar but not that cloyling sweet flavor.



My mom added sugar to EVERYTHING she cooked regardless of what it was, even Campbell's Tomato Soup. When I asked her about this habit, she said her mother always put sugar in everything, so that was the taste she was accustomed to. I have fortunately broken that cycle, but I still enjoy Campbell's Tomato Soup for it's sweetness (no sugar added of course).


----------



## Tad (Oct 16, 2005)

ConnieLynn said:


> OK it might be a southern thing, because no one I know ever thinks they will like it until I make it for them. *Cinnamon toast *is the ultimate comfort food in my family. White bread generously spread with butter, a thick layer of white sugar, and lots of cinnamon. Toasted in a hot oven so the butter melts in and the sugar gets crunchy and caramelized.



Oh yah! We make it with brown sugar rather than white, and don't bake it (although I might have to try that!), but yah, that is great comfort food. 

For me, food in general tends to be comforting, especially anything with a good mix of carbs and fat *L* But if I had to chose just one, cinnamon toast might just be it.

-Ed


----------



## dragorat (Oct 16, 2005)

*pasta!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 16, 2005)

Most times I could say anything my mother cooks, but today I'm putting a vote in for Roast, Mashed Potatoes and Gravy (which coincidentally is what's cooking right now) I absolutely adore mashed potatoes. I could live on them every day. 

I am so glad that is what is cooking for supper as I need some good comfort food today. I have no idea what I did but I hurt my back and am in desperate need of comforting


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Oct 19, 2005)

Mine is a rack of saucy bar-b-q baby ribs, homemade mashed potatos, homemade bread fresh out of the oven, 4 sliced tomatos, a big glass of milk and for dessert chocolate cake & a big spoonful of cheesecake filling on top


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 19, 2005)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Midwesterners eat cinnamon toast too! My mom would make it for me served with hot tea w/milk and sugar. Ours was never baked though. That sounds yummy.


When I was growing up in NJ, cinnamon toast and hot tea with milk and sugar was what Mom would give us when we were sick. So I guess that makes it the ultimate comfort food.


----------



## Jes (Oct 19, 2005)

ThatFatGirl said:


> My mom added sugar to EVERYTHING she cooked regardless of what it was, even Campbell's Tomato Soup. When I asked her about this habit, she said her mother always put sugar in everything, so that was the taste she was accustomed to. I have fortunately broken that cycle, but I still enjoy Campbell's Tomato Soup for it's sweetness (no sugar added of course).



Hmmm. Is your family (or hers) dutch (or german), by any chance? The Frisians, people from the north of holland/germany, put sugar on everything. I can't figure it out and I can't stomach it. I hear my grandfather liked to add sugar to his green salad, 'til the lettuce wilted, and then it was perfect. gahhh.


----------



## Socrates (Oct 19, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> Your fantasy of comforting things. Mine would be homemade mac and cheese with a side of mashed potatos and rice pudding for dessert. The beverage of choice would be Ronnybrook's* chocolate milk. It's the meal every five year old (and some 24 year olds  dream of. A dairy and carb heavy meal.
> 
> Ronnybrook is a producer of organic, hormone free milk. It really is quite delicious. http://www.ronnybrook.com/site_new/home_start.html



Beef Bourgogne! I love Ina Garten's recipe ( and she's damm cute also!)


----------



## Mishty (Oct 19, 2005)

I love Raman....chicken flavor, with a tad of butter, and a double decker cold ham and cheddar on toast, with tomatos and pickles! 
All washed down with a huge glass of orange juice or choco milk.....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2005)

First on the list: pizza
also Tex-Mex - love nachos piled with meat, guacamole, and the power of..CHEESE!! Enchilas, burritos, quesadillas = yum!!
Does chocolate count as a comfort food? Dark, milk, white, caramel filled, etc.
BLT's with crispy crrrrunchy french fries and onion rings
good old char-coal grilled burgers
Ahh. I'm just getting started...pecan pies, key lime pies, brownies, including blondies, ice-cream.

I am now inspired to have lunch.

Toodles.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 25, 2005)

The main course would be soup. Any kind of brothy soup. With bread fresh from the oven to dip into it. 

Tracy


----------



## Obesus (Oct 31, 2005)

The kind they serve at the Dickens' Christmas Faire here in Frisco...Victorian style..steaming hot with a crust of French cheese and sourdough bread floating right in there....oh gosh.....that brings back such memories! Gotta' go this year, regardless or it just won't be Christmas!!! That soup beckons! :eat1: Thanks for reminding me and for getting my focus straight..... 



Tracyarts said:


> The main course would be soup. Any kind of brothy soup. With bread fresh from the oven to dip into it.
> 
> Tracy


----------



## malemaid (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey Deidra, can relate to the crumbs on top with the mac and cheese. Love to cook for a woman who loves to eat. You would be enjoyable to cook for, you wouldn't have to get up, just sit there and be served.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 4, 2005)

I love the smell of it roasting. I love the crunchy skin. I love the mashed potatos, stuffing, gravy, veggies with butter, and cranberry sauce. With a nice cider drink. This would be my favorite. I think it is why I like Thanksgiving so much, it is very similiar. 

B-

:eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Stormy (Nov 9, 2005)

Steak is my favorite food. I like any kind, but especially New York and top sirloin, about a pound and a half marinated for 12-24 hours in Italian dressing and then cooked in an iron skillet over high heat, singed on each side but bloody rare in the middle. It's best with mashed potatoes, homemade of course with butter and cream or half & half and sautéed mushrooms and onions, them and the steak seasoned with salt, fresh ground pepper and garlic. Salad and bread are other good side dishes to serve with it. And some kind of dessert with chocolate, probably ice cream because there won't be room for much else. Pictured is my dinner for tonight. :eat2: 

View attachment dinner.jpg


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 10, 2005)

Home-made chili that has simmered all afternoon, preferable using home-canned tomatoes. No noodles. With kidney beans, onions, and peppers.

Then topped with a mountain of shredded cheddar, and a thick slab of home-made bread for dunking and wiping the bowl clean. ( I don't have much time for baking that myself, but my mom's always was da bomb!) Otherwise, I use a Tastefully Simple Beer Bread.

For dessert, any type of cheescake or something chocolate. Better yet, combine the two!


----------



## Tina (Nov 10, 2005)

There are a few that I love.

Grilled cheese sammich with tomato soup (with homemade garlic croutons in the soup).

Meatloaf and mashed potatoes with gravy.

Chicken matzoball soup.

Um... a loaf of homemade bread with real butter. If you want some, you'll have to get your own loaf.  Can't do this any more, and it's one reason why I no longer own a bread machine. Damn, it's good, though.

Long-cooking oatmeal. But first you put dark brown sugar on the bottom and some honey, then a bit of cream. Then the oatmeal, with more brown sugar, more honey, some cinnamon and lots of cream. I now eat CarbControl oatmeal, which has Splenda in it. It's not the same. But, I do still put cream or half n half in it.


----------



## Mina (Nov 10, 2005)

My moma's Oxtail stew, fried cabbage, and cornbread...it makes me feel all warm and happy inside. 

Meatloaf and Mashed potatoes...and french onion soup! I love that stuff!

Im going to call my moma now...


----------



## bradlm (Nov 10, 2005)

I never have it much anymore, but egg noodles with a little butter and a ton of cream cheese. Thing tastes amazing. My grandmother used to make it for me growing up at least once a week. Follow it up with a yodel for dessert and you have a meal to soothe anything:eat1:


----------



## Tina (Nov 10, 2005)

Brad, what's a yodel?

Those noodles sound good.


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 10, 2005)

Tina said:


> Brad, what's a yodel?
> 
> Those noodles sound good.


I'm not Brad but, I can tell you what a Yodel is 'cause it is one of my favorite things! It's made by Drakes Cake and has a Chocolate coating and chocolate cake and vanilla creme on the inside and it is delicious! I believe they are mainly on the east coast and have been around probably for 40 years!


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 10, 2005)

Fried Chicken with creamy, buttery mashed potatoes and corn on the cob and devils food cake with chocolate frosting:eat2: :eat1: for dessert!


----------



## Tina (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh, okay. Those sound like the Hostess Yah Hoos, or something like that. I used to love their Sno Balls and Cupcakes. As a sugar addict, I miss all that stuff, but I have lymphedema and processed sugar was making my legs swell up even more -- to the point where I could barely walk. Sometimes I'm just fine with not having sugar, but other times, it's excruciatingly difficult. So I have fruit. The other day I ran out of fruit and it was a full-scale emergency. Had to run to the store. Gotta get my sugar fix one way or the other.  *she says as she munches on a date*


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 10, 2005)

Tina said:


> Oh, okay. Those sound like the Hostess Yah Hoos, or something like that. I used to love their Sno Balls and Cupcakes. As a sugar addict, I miss all that stuff, but I have lymphedema and processed sugar was making my legs swell up even more -- to the point where I could barely walk. Sometimes I'm just fine with not having sugar, but other times, it's excruciatingly difficult. So I have fruit. The other day I ran out of fruit and it was a full-scale emergency. Had to run to the store. Gotta get my sugar fix one way or the other.  *she says as she munches on a date*


I noticed sugar free oreos in the store yesterday. I didn't try them but, since you can't have processed sugar maybe you should give them a try, that is, if you are a chocoholic and like the regular oreos (and who doesn't?) That was the first that I've seen of them.


----------



## bradlm (Nov 10, 2005)

oh, my swet Tina! A Yodel is basically a HoHo with extremely good chocolate. It's made by the Drake's company and is an east coast treat. Comparing a Yodel to a HOHO or any other similar product is like comparig th best filet mignon you ever had to a Steakumms sandwhich.


----------



## bradlm (Nov 10, 2005)

ABsolutely right!! I usually eat the hard chocolate coating off, then unroll the rest. A bit messy, but fun. And try it with a lover..mmmmmm great


----------



## Tina (Nov 10, 2005)

LBBW, I wish I could eat that stuff, and I used to. But what I found is that if I eat that stuff, it's very easy to make the crossover from that to the real stuff. I'm obsessive about it and when I said I'm a sugar addict, I wasn't kidding. So I've just tried to learn to live without it. Though, I do have a piece of my mother's pumpkin pie, with whipped cream, on Thanksgiving, and Christmas Eve dinner. Other than that, can't do it. It sucks sometimes, but really, it's worth it to have my mobility improved.

Brad: "Steakumms" LOL I get your point.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 10, 2005)

but I actually prefer:


----------



## Tina (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh, I remember RingDings. Not Yodels, though. Thanks for the visual, SVS.


----------



## MissStacie (Nov 11, 2005)

I guess if I didn't have them, I wouldn't be so round and wonderful, huh? 

Mine happens to be mac and cheese, or mashed potatoes and gravy. I like to mix it up a little bit and throw in some ground beef and taco seasoning to the mac and cheese and dive right in! I'll eat the whole box!

Ok..gotta go...I'm making myself hungry!

Hugs,:eat1:


----------



## Roy C. (Nov 12, 2005)

I always find Big Mac's the way to feel good. Through the years it takes more than one to comfort me now....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2005)

Tina said:


> Brad, what's a yodel?


A Yodel is a big part of my childhood in NJ. Chocolate cake and cream, rolled up and covered with chocolate.

:eat2: 






They also made RingDings, which were the same ingredients but shaped like a hockey puck, and Funny Bones, which were made like a Yodel but with peanut butter in place of the cream.


----------



## BBWMoon (Nov 12, 2005)

I love the Drake's Funny Bones. They're as big as a yodel, with chocolate on the outside and a bit of cake, but there's a peanut butter goodness that is the very best part.

Over the years, there is less peanut butter... and once when I worked at a food store, I asked one of their reps about it. He agreed that the best part is the peanut butter, and said that he believed they didn't put enough peanut butter in those suckers. Obviously he must have told his Drake buddies, because for his birthday one year they stuffed a whole box of Funny Bones especially for him. Each cake was stuffed with peanut butter.

I can imagine I must have drooled a bit at that point. :eat2: 

lol.

~Allie


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, those look good, Wayne. Y'all will have to eat one for me.


----------



## Mr. 23 (Nov 12, 2005)

Pastisio (aka Greek lasagna). I love it with the strong feta. Mmmm. I make a big pan of it once or twice a winter. It's just too much work more often than that.

Otherwise I love to make chili with lots of beans, tomatoes, ground lamb (is there anything better?) and a healthy dose of mild curry paste. Mmmm. Easy and oh so good.


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2005)

Unusual chili recipe, Mr. 23. It sounds delish.


----------



## bradlm (Nov 14, 2005)

SoVerySoft said:


> but I actually prefer:


Thanks for the visuals!:eat2:


----------



## Mr. 23 (Nov 14, 2005)

Tina,

It's great. Just enough of a twist on an old favorite to make it new again. I can eat lots of this. Mmmm. The flavors come together just right.

After my divorce, I'd make this so that I'd have food for a few days. But over the last year or two, I've accidentally caught myself eating it all at once on nights when the wife is at an appointment. Are these the dangers of marrying a foodee?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 16, 2005)

My favorite comfort meal?

Geeze, there are so many to choose from!

I have a recipe for GREAT homemade macaroni and cheese...yeah, the stuff in a box is good for a snack but it pales in comparison to real homemade mac & cheese.

Once I make a batch of mac & cheese, I also make a nice, thick meatloaf to go along with it...covered in gravy of course!

I'd say that's one of my most favorite comfort meals.


Dennis


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2006)

Just had to share an old favorite: Campbell's Vegetarian Vegatable Soup, with saltine crackers. Just had some myself.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2006)

Seems to be an old thread, but I am a fairly new poster..soooo...someone mentioned roast pork with sauerkraut and mashed potatoes.I read that post and my mouth was flooded!!!

I also love BLT's, but the bacon CANNOT be crispy!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2006)

mossystate said:


> I also love BLT's, but the bacon CANNOT be crispy!!



Here Here! I want bacon to remind me of oysters.


----------



## americandookie (Mar 20, 2006)

Fried Chicken... i could eat it all day, every day... but especially when i need a bit of comfort. I just had some homemade fried chicken about a hour ago and its was yummy! :eat2:


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 20, 2006)

New England clam chowder but only in a New England restaurant.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 20, 2006)

I have oft found great solace in Roast Pork Chow Fun, and ketchup-topped meatloaf hath soothed my churning soul.


----------

